

THQ and the UFC doing slick advertising for their video game - somagrand
http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/thq-best-buy-and-the-ufc-come-up-with-one-heck-of-a-multi-channel-marketing-campaign/

======
dell9000
My only complaint about the ads is the quality of the video on ESPN in
particular is rather crummy... could cause consumers to think the game footage
is poor (which it isnt)

------
GrandMasterBirt
The site is messed up on Chrome!

